# Steve Howe in Toronto Oct 3



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The Toronto Fingerstyle Guitar Association Presents an evening with 
Steve Howe 
Tuesday, October 3, 2006 
Jane Mallett Theatre - St Lawrence Centre for the Arts 
(27 Front Street) 
8:00 p.m. (Doors open at 7:30)


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It's not often, but this is one of those days when I wished that I still lived in Toronto.


----------



## Voivod (Oct 2, 2006)

Shoot me now...  

Toronto gets EVERYTHING!

If anyone has been to this, please post some details. 

Thanks


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

ahhhhh, didn't Montreal have 3 Steve Howe shows last week????? with BONUS Martin Taylor!!!!!!! 

 I was in Toronto at the time

Andy


----------



## Voivod (Oct 2, 2006)

:confused-smiley-010 How did I miss this???

--------------------
Steve Howe & Martin Taylor, outstanding guitar duo, play at l'Assomption , Sainte-Thérèse & Beloeil, this Friday September 29th to Sunday October 1st! Steve Howe, legendary guitar player for Yes, and Martin Taylor, jazz guitarist virtuoso, share a stage to present pieces from their album Masterpiece Guitars. Single stop in North America, they will be presenting 3 concerts in the province of Québec. On stage, each of them will perform some of their own solo pieces and they will join together to play tunes from the Masterpiece Guitars album. You will be astonished by these amazing and extremely talented artists.

Friday, September 29 - L'Assomption 
Théâtre Hector-Charland 450-589-9198 - ext. 5 

Saturday, September 30 - Sainte-Thérèse 
Théâtre Lionel-Groulx 450-434-4006

Sunday, October 1st - Beloeil 
Centre Culturel de Beloeil 450-464-4772 
--------------------

I want to die... 

Well, thanks for bringing it to my attention, anyway, sysexguy


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

sorry, I realize that was cold and cruel which really wasn't my intention.....I'm sorry I missed the show too....I guess next time I should post show info

Cheers,

Andy


----------

